
Ask HN: topcolor stopped working - akjainaj
So that&#x27;s it... I had a topcolor set but it was reset to ff6600 and I can&#x27;t change it anymore. Is it buggy or something?
======
dang
Topcolor doesn't work until you have 250 karma. A bug is currently displaying
the setting even to users who don't have the karma to change it. Sorry! That's
super annoying. We'll fix it.

Edit: it's fixed now, meaning that the setting is no longer displayed when it
shouldn't be. Sorry for tantalizing.

Edit 2: I was looking for the post where pg first introduced the topcolor
feature as a reward for karma, which I remember from years ago, but couldn't
find it. If anybody can find it please let me know!

~~~
DanBC
Perhaps "A visual thank-you to the top submitters":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=97573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=97573)

And here's pg talking about a bit of programming he did to find the topcolors
that people are using:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=98265](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=98265)

EDIT: I have grumbled about the Algolia search in the past, and I need to
apologise to them. It's pretty good. The minor problem I have is that I'd
prefer it to remember that I want to search comments (usually not stories),
and I prefer to order by date, not points. And it doesn't return dead
comments, but I guess I understand that.

~~~
dang
You found it! And here's the linked article at the time:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20080130060616/http://ycombinato...](https://web.archive.org/web/20080130060616/http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html?12jan08).

------
grzm
Changing topcolor is unlocked by karma. I believe the required karma is 250.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=438957](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=438957)

You may have been above 250 at one point and since dipped back below. As of
this comment it looks like you have 245.

------
gus_massa
Try emailing the mods hn@ycombinator.com , they usually reply sooner because
this threads are sometime unnoticed.

